# So, you want to own a Siberian Husky.



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I went back through -several- pages on the forum (through a search) looking for a thread like this (maybe I didn't go back far enough, but from what I did go through I couldn't find one).

I've noticed a lot lately (since I've become a member of the forum) that there are -a lot- of people who think they want a Siberian Husky. While some people will often do at least a minimal amount of research - the majority do not and often end up with a puppy/dog that is destroying their home and their livelihood because they were ill prepared for owning a Siberian Husky and then said dog ends up in a shelter.

Siberian Huskies are a majestic and beautiful breed. Often people find themselves captivated by their beauty and often times this ends up being a disaster for both the family and the puppy/dog because people more often than not buy a puppy on impulse.

*Common misconceptions of the Siberian Husky*
-They are not wolves.
-They are not large breed dogs; Males usually weigh 45-60 pounds and stand 20-23 1/2 inches at the shoulder; females 35-50 pounds and 20-22 inches.
and are often confused with the much larger breed that looks like them, the Alaskan Malamute.
-Not every Siberian Husky has blue eyes. Some have two blue eyes, some have brown eyes, some have bi-colored eyes (one blue, one brown) and some even have parti-colored eyes (one solid color and the other has two colors in the same eye).
-Siberian Huskies are not guard dogs. Just because they "look" mean, they are more likely to run up and greet a burglar than to alert you to them being there.

*Truths of the Siberian Husky*
-One of the most important parts of this section is the inherit desire for a Husky to *run*. They were bred to run and to pull. A Siberian should not be trusted off leash.
-Siberians are a *high energy* breed. Meaning they *need* exercise. _At least_ an hour a day -minimum-. Remember, these dogs were bred to run/pull easily doing 25-60 miles a day.
-Siberians have an *intense* prey drive. Meaning they will chase, attack and kill (if given the chance) any small animal. They should not be trusted to be left alone with any small animal without supervision
-They have a double coat of medium length. Which means once/twice a year they will "blow" their coat. They require daily brushing during this time.
-They are very independent. 
-They are stubborn. If they do not want to do something, they won't. If a Siberian does not respect the person training them they will not listen.
-Huskies require companionship of another animal or their people almost at all times. They are not a breed that you can get and just leave to it's own devices. A bored Husky is a destructive Husky (this is true for -any- breed)
-They are not a "one-man" breed. Meaning they show affection to everyone!
-Huskies -love- digging holes.
-They howl more often than bark.
-They "talk". Meaning they are a very, very vocal breed. They will "talk" when they are happy, unhappy, want something etc.
-Siberians are known to have very sensitive stomachs.

These are some of the major points of the breed that many people do not think of or research when they consider buying a Siberian Husky. If you can look at any of these things and safely say that, yes, you can handle all of these things and provide a loving, caring home for the Siberian, then congratulations! A Siberian Husky just might be the right breed for you!

If you have -any- doubts about -any- of the things listed you might want to reconsider getting a Siberian Husky.

Hope this was at least in some way helpful to the prospective Siberian buyer! If I have forgotten anything or missed some key point I hope that other people on the forum who are knowledgeable on the breed or own the breed will give their first hand experiences with them! (preferably the bad kinds of experiences so that people who might read this understand what a Husky is capable of and realize that they are not all sunshine and rainbow everything goes perfect dogs). Thanks for reading!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good post! I grew up with a siberian husky and I can't count how many times we had to chase him in the car after he slipped out the front door or dug under the fence. Great dog, and beautiful, but he was a handful!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Good post! I grew up with a siberian husky and I can't count how many times we had to chase him in the car after he slipped out the front door or dug under the fence. Great dog, and beautiful, but he was a handful!


You have provided us with something I had forgotten!!! They're escape artists! Thank you, Labmom<3


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine was also a kidnapper. I'm not making this up I swear; he would dig under the fence, sneak into the yard a few houses down, pick their pom up by the scruff and carry him back to our yard to play with him. The neighbor was always calling us 'Does Kiya have my dog again?'


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great information.

My husband's college roommate had a husky - gorgeous dog and friendly as could be. More than once, however, he was nearly shot after finding his way to a nearby farm and terrorizing the cows. After one outing, he brought home an entire deer carcass. My husband loved that dog, but huskies are definitely not the breed for us.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Great post! I love huskys. I've worked with several in rescues. I plan to own some, some day. I think it would be fun to have a scooter team.


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

They are definitely very talented escape artists! I had a husky growing up and I remember my dad trying everything he could think of to keep her in the yard when we had to leave her out there. The bottom of the dog run was lined with chicken wire so she couldn't dig, but she could usually find a weak spot and dig a hole much large than necessary to get out (seriously, an average sized person could stand in her holes). Funnily, we also had a doberman, who would never try to leave through these holes, just stand there and bark to alert us that Rubles had run off again. 

Once he refined the no-digging ground cover and added 6 feet of chain link to the top of the fence, Rubles was still getting out somehow. We couldn't figure out why until one day she did it right in front of us - She was getting a running start, jumping to ALMOST the top of the chain link, grabbing on with her teeth and vaulting herself over the last bit of fence. An amazing physical feat, to be sure, but what a pain in the *$$!

On the plus side - if someone wants a husky and also happens to love roller skating, cross country skiing, or being pulled around in a sled or wagon - they are the perfect dog for that and it's a really fun way to get them some exercise. When we got Rubles, I was only two but my mother told me everyday she'd put on her roller skates, strap me into the stroller and just have Rubles pull us around for a few hours. When I got old enough to handle it and we moved to the mountains, she got to pull me around the nearby meadow in a sled all day, and as I teenager I took up rollerskating in summer and cross country skiing in winter so she could pull me around some more. A warning though - even if these activities sound fun to the prospective husky-buyer - keep in mind they are NOT for the faint of heart! A small husky can pull even multiple people VERY fast and you will probably sustain more than one injury in your lifetime doing any of these!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, I had almost forgotten the sled-pulling. We lived In Wisconsin when I was a kid and I'd sit on my round saucer and hold Kiya's leash and he'd run down the snowy street, pulling me 

Oh, but then, if we got too far down the street, he'd see the neighbor's dog and attack it. He didn't like big dogs. I got in the middle of many dog fights as a kid  Scary.


----------



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

Great post  We just had to have our senior husky, Niko put to sleep a month ago because of cancer. It was so heartbreaking. I'd suggest before owning a husky is: If you don't like shedding DO NOT get a husky. Obedience school would be great, they are super smart, but need structure..our husky never barked at anyone, would be the worst gaurd dog ever lol.. She was a great family pet, and is missed.

oh, and she was purebred rescue dog and only had 1 blue eye


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a thread like this named the exact same thing. It's by Rbark. It's the best one I've seen, IMO.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> There is a thread like this named the exact same thing. It's by Rbark. It's the best one I've seen, IMO.


Yeah...yeah. lol I saw that. I laughed for quite awhile after seeing it. I'm actually talking to him now on chat.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Niraya said:


> Yeah...yeah. lol I saw that. I laughed for quite awhile after seeing it. I'm actually talking to him now on chat.


Be careful! Don't let him send you any PMs!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

fibigrey said:


> Great post  We just had to have our senior husky, Niko put to sleep a month ago because of cancer. It was so heartbreaking. I'd suggest before owning a husky is: If you don't like shedding DO NOT get a husky. Obedience school would be great, they are super smart, but need structure..our husky never barked at anyone, would be the worst gaurd dog ever lol.. She was a great family pet, and is missed.
> 
> oh, and she was purebred rescue dog and only had 1 blue eye


She's very beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss of such a wonderful girl!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Whatever he tells you TWAB I didn't say it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe you'd say those things about me.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't believe you'd say those things about me.


He's filling your mind with lies!!!!!!!!!! Don't believe him!!!!!!

I'd never say that .


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Niraya said:


> He's filling your mind with lies!!!!!!!!!! Don't believe him!!!!!!
> 
> I'd never say that .


Every thing he says about me is true.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Every thing he says about me is true.


He hasn't much said anything  How come you don't come join us?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm talking to him on facebook. One venue is MORE than enough for me. 

(I have no idea where you guys are chatting, too)


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

Good information. Thanks.

I never set out to get a husky cross, but it was love at first sight. I'm glad to know it's normal for Tessa to be an escape artist and a lousy guard dog. But she certainly did not inherit the 'independent' personality of her husky parent, and luckily her prey drive is not too bad. 
Whenever she goes out to play she usually trots around, but then will suddenly start running really fast, like she's out of control. It's really funny and scary to see her inner husky getting out. 

Are Siberian huskies the most common type of husky out there? I was only told my Tessa was a husky cross, but they did not specify Siberian husky.


----------



## dianeltm (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely a lot of good information! I am a new member! We had an Alaskan Malamute for 11 years and had to put him to sleep in 2001. Very sad, great dog. We then got a cock-a-poo. She is 11 now! Now we own 2 Huskys! Love them! They are an awesome breed! They are escape artists! Our female, Nakota, aka (houdini) seems to get out of all her leashes even though we have double and triple hooks. I don't know how she does it. We are now researching different fences as we want them to be able to run in the yard. When we first got 2 i thought we were crazy, but it was the best decision ever. They love each other so much, play together, keep each other company when we are gone and when we crate them at night. They do shed a lot! The male's seem to be more affectionate! They are very calm puppies! and very friendly! Only a good watch dog by there looks! They like to Chew so i buy them lots of bones. They are very smart, but also stubborn, especially the female! I hope you take in all the information posted here as they are great dogs, but need the right home. I am Crazy about my Huskys!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen a Siberian husky jump and grab a bird out of mid-air. Talk about prey drive...and aim!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm glad people like the information and that people are Ben adding onto it!!!

I should really update this to include more of the information I've learned since!


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to agree with a lot of the things, but I don't think there was enough emphasis on nutrition. my huskies will vomit and itch if they are given grain inclusive food. Having a husky means you have to be fully prepared for the FINANCIAL aspect as well. I love my babies, but they are not cheap to maintain. 

BTW, there was a comment made about huskies and small animals. I think we forgot to mention cats. It as been my experience, but huskies CAN live with cats. Right now our two huskies live with 3 cats. That being said you will have to set your house up like a fortress at time so the cats have a safe escape when husky play gets too rough. My cats love there puppy brother and sister, but sometimes, even they get tired of the never ending husky energy.

Just my two cents!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

While many dogs are allergic or develop grain allergies, a section dedicated solely to nutrition would be hard because every dog is completely different. Not every dog will develop a grain allergy but some will develop allergies to chicken or fish. It all depends on the individual.

The only thing definitively I can say about Siberian nutrition that I've learned is when feeding a dry kibble, siberians thrive on a higher protein (20-30%) and fat (if the dog isnt obese feed a higher fat kibble) quality food but they need very few carbohydrates. So while they thrive on higher protein and fats if you feed them too much kibble - that will provide them with too much carbohydrates which will result in loose stool. Siberians seem to be a breed that may not tolerate carbohydrates well and you should watch for signs indicating that your dog may be getting too large a volume of food and/or excessive carbohydrates.

About small animals and cats: yes if raised properly they can live together. That doesn't mean they should ever be left alone unsupervised together. A Siberian who lives peacefully it's whole life with a cat can one day turn around and seriously injure or kill the cat. Prey drive is not something you can predict.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

I didn't disagree. You are very knowledgeable. i recognize your pup from itsahuskything..  So we are getting our knowledge from the same place (and of course other places too!)

But I do think nutrition can be specific, simply because it's important to capitalize on grain free foods versus super market quality


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep I'm from there! Thank you for the compliment ! Means a lot!

I haven't had much time lately on the forums and have been doing a lot of my own research, studying, talking with breeders and reading a lot of Siberian Husky books to expand my knowledge on the breed. 

It can only be generalized, not specified because each individual will be different and more or less tolerable of some things. Grain free is important as grains aren't as important to dogs as they are with humans. It can be said that GENERALLY. Siberians thrive on low-carb, grain exclusive diets. But many siberians are fed grain inclusive diets and are just as healthy. 

It also comes down to what you can and can't afford or how educated a person chooses to be (or not be). Even people who WANT to feed grain free cant always afford the higher quality kibbles. It doesn't do the dog any good if the family goes broke trying to feed him . So there has to be a medium somewhere. Many commercial brands are developing grain free formulas also.

(sorry for all of the spelling errors - I'm on my phone)


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## Rapture111 (May 1, 2012)

My husky is 6. He's a typical husky, he loves to jump fences and run around. Luckily, he loves the car just as much. so he will usually jump right in when I find him. When he was younger, I thought neutering him would help, but it didn't at all. He was a very destructive puppy, but things have been great ever since I crate trained him at age 2, which he took to very quickly. He has never had any problems with dry food or allergies. He was definitely an impulse buy, and I had no idea what I was doing. He was my first dog that was really "my" dog. I was living with my friend and her parents when I got him, and I was told I would need to get rid of him or move out because he was so destructive. So I moved out, hahaha... He's a great dog. My first dog. He'll always have a very special place in my heart.

Kane!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hahaha I love the 4th picture best!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Labmom4 said:


> The neighbor was always calling us 'Does Kiya have my dog again?'


 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
This is made my morning XD


To add, I'm not sure if this is true for all -or even most- Sibes, but I read somewhere when I first got Aleu that "a husky will never fall for the same trick twice."
When it comes to my girl, truer words have never been spoken. 
Story time. She had gotten away plenty of times since we first got her. Usually it was me being fast to chase her and her little gimp leg. Then she got stronger o-o The first, scariest time, was when Diesel first came here. She was on a tieout, tethered to our tree, with me sitting RIGHT there, playing with Diesel. Look up from my book, and notice the tieout's just hanging there limply, and she's still playing. She didn't notice it until she noticed me creeping towards her. The both of us shared an 'oh crap' moment, and she quite literally looked down, noticed she was free and 'screamed' before taking off at a flying pace down the ROAD with Diesel. The landlord shot at them, because he "had a bear and a wolf" in his yard, and while Diesel got scared and came back, she kept going. Eventually we had to get in the car and chase her. She was racing cars at 30 MPH, and one man was kind enough to stop in the middle of the road, get out and catch her for us. She came right to him -.- He said 'it's alright, I've got a whole pack at home. I do this once a week" LOL
I've done everything from chasing her with food, to running away trying to get her to chase me, to rolling on the ground and twitching to make her come investigate. I've lassoed her with leashes, and cornered her inside neighbors' open buildings and on their porches, especially if they have cat food out. I've left trails of food for her to follow, and even used Troubles as bait. (She's not allowed to play with him, so it's a rare treat) Recently, I've taken to hiding in the bushes where she likes to go swimming. When she runs past, I either grab her, or run into the water after her because she's a slow swimmer. 
She has never fallen for the same trick twice. She knows now, and I have to change my battle plan whenever the time comes.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> To add, I'm not sure if this is true for all -or even most- Sibes, but I read somewhere when I first got Aleu that "a husky will never fall for the same trick twice."


It's true to a point because to them, you catching them means the end of ALL of the fun they were just having. So why would they want to be caught? 

To make that less true you have to make yourself more interesting than the rest of the world and THAT is a very impossible-seeming task. The first thing I learned is that I have to stay 3 steps ahead of my dog. It's downright silly. :|


----------



## dianeltm (Apr 27, 2012)

OMG! your Husky looks so much like my female Husky. They look like they could be brother and sister. ha ha


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I love them sibes! however mallies are for me!


----------



## dianeltm (Apr 27, 2012)

This to me is so hillarious, only because i can relate! They are unbelievable! I would like to take her with a grain of salt when she runs away and not worry so much. But last October her brother Miko, which we had them for 9 glorious months, got hit by a car and died because they took off together in the dark and even though we search for 2 1/2 hours could not find them. One of the saddest times for our family. I still miss him! I could not handle only having Nakota and Nakota was depressed also that we got another pup 'Zeus'. He is great and they get along wonderfully. We have such a good time with him as he is very loving, funny and Beautiful. So anytime she runs away we get this 'panic' in the pit of our stomach. We are currently planning on fencing in our yard, with an underground, or above ground or both so they have room to run. If anyone has any impute on fencing please reply! Thanks in advance!

Love my Husky's


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Some things I want to add that I've learned since making this thread!

*Breed Specific Health Issues:*
_Eyes_
Hereditary cataracts (also known as Juvenile cataracts), crystalline corneal opacities (CCO, often called Corneal dystrophy), progressive retinal atrophy (PRA). To a lesser extent also; Goniodysgenesis (often a precursor to glaucoma) and pannus.

_Follicular Problems_
(these problems are not as common in Siberians as they are in other northern breeds)
Canine Follicular Dystrophy (CFD) and Hair Follicle Dystrophy (HFD)

_Skeletal Problems_
Hip Dysplasia. Along with; Patellar and elbow luxation, elbow dysplasia, and osteochondritis dissecans (OCD).

_Other_
Zinc-Responsive Dermatosis

(as requested)
*Nutrition*
A Siberian Huskies metabolism is slightly different from other breeds - Siberian Huskies do not need a lot of food to survive. 

_Proteins_
Needed for growth and development of the immune system and for energy (amino acids are very important).
Proteins are calculated by biological value - highest biological value indicates a protein with the most easily used amino acids
-Eggs
-Fish
-Poultry
-Beef
Further down
-Rice
-Wheat
-Soybeans
-Bone meal
-Corn
(percentage of protein is important but so is source)

_Carbohydrates_
A dogs ancestors thrived on low-carb diets. The addition of Carbs to dog food occurred with the advent of commercial dry dog food. Commercial foods can contain up to 70% carbohydrates. Carbs can be turned into energy but some dogs have trouble metabolizing these high amounts.

Two types: Fiber and non-fiber
Non-Fiber 
-Starchy part of cereal grains (corn, rice and wheat)
-can lead to obesity. 
- too much non-fiber carbs may cause gas and diarrhea as well as bloat
Fiber
-Whole grains and bran 

_Fats_
Fat and fatty acids supply energy (by weight, about double what protein and carbohydrates supply).
Inadequate amounts of fat in a dogs diet can lead to reproductive problems, poor skin and coat and slow wound healing.

_Quality of Food_
Generally high quality foods are about 75% digestible where as lesser-quality foods are maybe 60% digestible.
(ideally you want an easily and completely digestible food-higher the better)

Siberians will usually do better on a higher protein and higher fat, low carbohydrate food
(30/20: Percentage of protein and fat that a Siberian would do well on)

(Reference - Doglife: Siberian Husky)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My mom's boyfriend's husky killed at least two of our outside cats when I was a kid... Heartbreaking and definitely something to think about.

I met a husky once later and it reminded me so much of my dog Roxie in terms of personality that I added it to the list of possible future breeds. I have no idea why my Chihuahua mix acts like a husky at times! Although she definitely doesn't have the exercise/stimulation requirements listed here--she does great when I work long shifts, other than peeing on the floor which we have puppy pads for.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I forgot to add probably the most important thing when owning (being owned by) a Siberian: *Have a sense of humor!*
(when they try and eat your father's food when he's trying to watch tv)









(especially when they destroy EVERYTHING )
















































It is important to remember to ALWAYS have a sense of humor!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL! Exactly how my girl was when she was young! Weird! But I'm so glad she grew out of it... Seems Siberians don't! I think I could handle it though! Just keep the valuables WAAAAY out of reach...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That was mostly all done during adolescence (shes only 14 months old). The paper thing is a losing battle with her - she knocks things down with her tail and then the falling motion of the paper kicks in her prey drive and then she goes into "destroy all the papers!" mode. She hasn't destroyed anything in awhile so I'm over due for something. I'm hoping adolescence will be over soon - though it is true that siberians stay puppies well into their life- maybe its just wishful thinking that it will end! Ha!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

If my dog really is as Sibe as I think, well if it helps she calmed down around three years and turned from a crazy hyper thing into the best dog!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

She's already a pretty great dog. I don't really want her to settle that much. I want her to maintain her energy. I'm getting a second one next year - she'll be as mature as she's gonna get basically at two so I'll add my second one after that. She'll still be willing to play but I won't be raising two "puppies" which will be nice.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I see what you mean... I definitely wish Roxie had just a LITTLE more drive... But hopefully I can uncover that again when we start working on weight pulling! I know she's crazy about cats at least... I'm sure if she were any bigger she would have dragged me down the street by now going after a cat. She does still play but not with other dogs as much... Somehow she developed a mild fear of other dogs and we are working on that now. But yeah I'd definitely like a dog with a little more energy... She's also six years old now so that makes a difference too I'm sure, she had more drive even at three.


----------



## Leirion (Mar 1, 2012)

I just want to say a massive thank you for posting this thread. My partners cousin has been saying she wants a Husky for a while now and we've both tried to dissuade her. There's a few reasons why she wouldn't suit owning a Husky. Currently she's 25 and still lives with her parents mostly due to financial reasons, they own a few rabbits, Sue is only interested in the cuteness factor (everytime we've pointed out a few things she always says 'but they are so cute'), she works all day except most weekends, she's not an active person and training a puppy doesn't register with her at all. Also Sue has no patience when things don't go her way, a dog escaping her garden for instance would simply have her at her wits end.

The next time she comes over i'm going to show her this thread and hope it finally registers that no matter how cute a husky is she isn't suited to owning one.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Leirion said:


> I just want to say a massive thank you for posting this thread. My partners cousin has been saying she wants a Husky for a while now and we've both tried to dissuade her. There's a few reasons why she wouldn't suit owning a Husky. Currently she's 25 and still lives with her parents mostly due to financial reasons, they own a few rabbits, Sue is only interested in the cuteness factor (everytime we've pointed out a few things she always says 'but they are so cute'), she works all day except most weekends, she's not an active person and training a puppy doesn't register with her at all. Also Sue has no patience when things don't go her way, a dog escaping her garden for instance would simply have her at her wits end.
> 
> The next time she comes over i'm going to show her this thread and hope it finally registers that no matter how cute a husky is she isn't suited to owning one.


You're very welcome ! That's why it is here! To help out people who potentially want one!


----------



## PawsofLoveTX (May 15, 2012)

Niraya is a plethora of knowledge <3


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

PawsofLoveTX said:


> Niraya is a plethora of knowledge <3


Aw, well thank you


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Shedding  
Getting from this:









Through this:









To this:


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm new here, saw this thread on top and although it is a little old I had to reply. I owned a Husky back when I was in my teens, they are beautiful dogs and probably my favorite breed. She was a really smart dog - could open doors, even ones with doorknobs and understood my grandmother who only spoke Italian (I didn't understand my grandmother!). She was protective of me (she was my dog), gentle with my sister and HATED my cousin (he never fessed up to what he did to her). Unfortunately she died very young so I didn't get much time with her.

We went looking for a dog yesterday and the shelter had a stray Husky. My sons were eyeing he and my wife asked me if I wanted to see her since she knows I love them. I had to turn down the opportunity due to what was written; I knew my household at this time could not handle a Husky.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Dog Person said:


> I'm new here, saw this thread on top and although it is a little old I had to reply. I owned a Husky back when I was in my teens, they are beautiful dogs and probably my favorite breed. She was a really smart dog - could open doors, even ones with doorknobs and understood my grandmother who only spoke Italian (I didn't understand my grandmother!). She was protective of me (she was my dog), gentle with my sister and HATED my cousin (he never fessed up to what he did to her). Unfortunately she died very young so I didn't get much time with her.
> 
> We went looking for a dog yesterday and the shelter had a stray Husky. My sons were eyeing he and my wife asked me if I wanted to see her since she knows I love them. I had to turn down the opportunity due to what was written; I knew my household at this time could not handle a Husky.


That couldn't have been an easy choice, turning down a breed that you love, but good on you for making what sounded like the right choice. 
There are many breeds that I love but wouldn't get because I knew that my BF could not handle them. Yes, it would be mostly my dog but he'd still have to be involved.

Best of luck in your dog search!


----------



## Teach (Sep 5, 2012)

I clicked on this thread on a whim and quickly found out my pup Cotton was not a Shepard mix but a Husky mix (I do know there is heeler and border collie in there). The first post on here described Cotton to a T the rest of the posts just confirmed my suspicion. If I would have know this before I probably wouldn't have got him since he is my first dog that is just mine, but I wouldn't trade him now. I do wish I could get him to stop digging and escaping, its also nice to know that I can stop trying to train him to stick around off leash. Heres a quick picture of Cotton. 










One quick question. How well do invisible fence systems keep them in the yard?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Teach said:


> One quick question. How well do invisible fence systems keep them in the yard?


I wouldn't put faith in them. When a husky puts it's mind to something, it doesn't stop. A quick zap probably isn't going to keep them in the yard.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

HH put it quite well. Something I'd like to add: An invisible fence -might- keep the dog in but it certainly doesn't keep anything else out. They aren't recommended for Siberian's because of their thick coats (not applicable in this case as your dog appears to have a short as coat as mine) and absolutely stubbornness - meaning no zap is going to end a determined Siberian's attempt at getting to whatever got it's attention on the other side of the line. ANY dog is capable of doing that, though. And from reading - invisible fencing is really only effective with sensitive dogs and people who spend tons of time training (and even then they work under ideal conditions - because everyone knows there is no such thing as 100%/perfect anything).

I don't like invisible fences. I would never use one. Only sure fire way to keep a Siberian (or Siberian mix) in a yard is to basically live in a prison facility (and even then they might still dig or climb out).


----------



## Teach (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply on the fence. I am not planning on using it as the only method to keeping him in the yard more than anything I just want to be able to work around the house without him taking off too far. Right now I have to tie his leash to my belt and that gets old quick.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with the invisible fence thing. have you seen the video of the husky that got out of the invisible fence everyday, went to a grocery store stole rawhide bones and walked home! Actual fences are the only things that will keep a northern breed in. My mom's bc can be without a leash. He is so trained he won't go anywhere. My mom can say stay and he won't move at all until she says come. I could never do that with maggie she take off!


----------



## Teach (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been working on having him stay right next to me but being new at the whole dog training thing it isn't going perfect but he is only 6mo old.


----------

